# What are your thoughts on mental game



## tweaknoise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey what do you guys think about mental game?

Last season I didn't get to ride too much and it was super slow for me to warm up to do any jumps or rails mentally. At first I was super scared to even hit the jumps they'd built on the park and I would hesitate and tell myself that I would probably fall, break my neck and have everyone laugh at me... prolly not the best thing to do when you're getting ready to go :facepalm1:

I got better at it but I wonder how I could "have a better mental game"... I'm sure the pro's won't have any of these thoughts in their mind when they drop in 

I've heard that word "mental game" been thrown around here and there and would like to know what do you think about it and any tips or tricks how you overcome your fears?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well if you're scared of being laughed at then you just need to get over yourself. Falling is a part of progressing and you can either fear being laughed at or say fuck it I'm having fun. 

Now if you're afraid of injury you have to ask yourself what is the risk? Then say what is the reward? Weigh out the options till you figure out you've had a balance. 

I look at it like this in 2002 I ruptured my spleen in the halfpipe along with a few other injuries and was air lifted out. I was told I would never snowboard or walk again. I walked out of the hospital and was riding within 6 months, and riding halfpipe at that. 

4 Xmas's ago I dislocated my elbow, I hit the jump I did it on 3 months after I dislocated it. 

5 weeks ago I dislocated my knee and ended my season. I'm already preparing to be hitting jumps again by mid summer. 

Why did I go back and hit the things that injured me? Because I wanted to prove it was a fluke and not because I was a victim to circumstance. I most certainly know my ability and I most certainly know what I can and can't do. I also know the progressions to rebuild myself back up to doing what I used to do after being knocked down a peg or two. 

So you can stand around at the top of the park fearing you'll get laughed at or injured or you can evaluate the risks vs the rewards and then figure out the progression you need to do it. 

As I tell many people. Go fast, take chances, and if something gets in your way... TURN!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know what level you are, and mind you I don't do any "Big Air", so I'll provide a somewhat different perspective than BA above since I'm a n00b...  But my mental game consists of two sentences: "I can do this. Don't look down."

I believe it's important to take things step by step. Jed (snomie.com) usually phrases it like this: "Are you one step beyond your comfort level?" Don't take it more than one step beyond. So I usually just step things up.

Straight airs: Pops on blue runs ---> pops off rollers on blues ---> practicing Ollies on flat ground ---> trying Ollies on blues ---> trying Ollies off rollers on blues ---> hitting the kids' park, just going over the jumps ---> Going back, popping straight off jumps ---> hitting the blue park, just going around or slowly over the jumps to measure them up ---> going back, popping off jumps ---> going back, ollie off jumps ---> Ok, I'm ready to taking it further. I can do this...

Spins: Practice presses on flat ground ---> practice ollies on flat ground ---> practice all four 180s on flat ground --> practice ollies on mellow run ---> practice 180s on mellow run ---> combine with jumps section above ---> ...

Rails: Practice presses on flat ground ---> presses on mellow run ---> Practice butters on mellow run ---> hit the park, just measure up the boxes ---> go back, 50-50 boxes until you're comfortable ---> presses on boxes ---> (to whatever level you are with boxes) ---> Ok, I'm ready for rails. I can do this...

Yes, it takes time.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahaha, yup don't worry about wiping out & having people laugh at you.

Worry about the pain these injury's inflict & the months & sometimes years of even more painful rehab.

Just to be able to come back & do it again.

I hear the bean bag toss is relatively safe?


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I watch so many youtube tutorial videos that my problem is the opposite "i feel i can do this"..."Oh shit no i cant"
Maybe you need to get on to the mental training more? Lots of vids by pros that make it look so easy that you forget you arent on that level.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> I watch so many youtube tutorial videos that my problem is the opposite "i feel i can do this"..."Oh shit no i cant"
> Maybe you need to get on to the mental training more? Lots of vids by pros that make it look so easy that you forget you arent on that level.


Haha, I've always felt that way. 

If you or anyone else can do whatever it is.

So can I. Move over, Watch this. Haha

Dead serious.

But...

I have heard the little voice in my head say "What, have you done"

Only once mind you & oddly enough, Everything turned out fine that time.



TT


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't let insecurities control your life and your fun. Screw what other people think. You can't live your life worrying about what some douche will think of you. But also don't go too big without working your way up to it. Just like in school they don't throw you straight into high school, you've gotta work your way there grade by grade and just like snowboarding level by level.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

To the OP: you've gotten good advice regarding mental preparation and progression. Two questions for ya: who do you ride with and how old are you?


----------



## SteezyWraps (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe even off-season practicing with something like a trampoline board where you could build up some muscle memory for tricks? That might make you feel more confident when you go to try them on the slopes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If as was mentioned,.. your fear is about injury? Then that is something you will have to overcome on your own and decide just what type of risks you are willing to take. Injuries are certainly a possibility in this activity!

If your fear is primarily about not wishing to look foolish? I will relate an experience I had some 8-10 years ago,..!

I am a photographer. I was in the UP of MI. on a photo trip to capture autumn foliage. I had in the past been reluctant to try a few compositions for images that I envisioned because it might require putting myself in a position for other people to see me and wonder, "WTF is that Kook doing???" I'm certain that over the years, I missed out on some really nice images as a result of that concern.

This time out,.. I was on a back road, when I saw a clump of sugar maples and I had this particular image in mind. It required setting up my tripod super low to the ground, right in the middle of this group of trees. In order to compose the shot I wanted, I had to lay on the ground with my head and shoulders in the weeds between the trees, and my feet up in the air braced against one of the tree trunks to keep me in position.

From the road, I must have looked like I fell out of the trees on my head. A truck passing stopped and the driver asked me what I was doing, if I was OK? 

Turns out, the driver was a professional nature photographer who's work I had admired for many years. We got to talking and after we laughed a while about some of the situations we'd put ourselves in to get a shot,.. he invited me to his cabin to meet his wife and look at the printing proofs for a new book of his that was about to be published! It was an amazing experience, and never would have happened if I had passed up on trying to get that image for fear of looking foolish! :shrug:

Decide what _YOU_ want to get out of snowboarding, and take a stab at doing it!! Fuck what the rest of the gapers on the planet think!!!!  

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mental game...what are you focused on ?

the glory of self satisfaction...or the embarrassment/fear of injury...

where you at on the spectrum between the two ends?

is failure...proof or motivation?

is success...proof or motivation?

where do you put the fun factor?

...same mental games....go for masturbation and girlfriends :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> \
> 
> ...same mental games....go for masturbation


There's a mental game to this? I just go for it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> mental game...what are you focused on ?
> 
> ...same mental games....go for masturbation and girlfriends :hairy:





BurtonAvenger said:


> There's a mental game to this? I just go for it.


Hmnnnn! Me,..? I just had to get used to making that _loooong,_ just been shot down, walk of shame, back across the bar with alla you "playahs" laffin' at me. (...testicles cradled in my hands, naturally!) :blink: :finger1: :rofl4:  


:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Hmnnnn! Me,..? I just had to get used to making that _loooong,_ just been shot down, walk of shame, back across the bar with alla you "playahs" laffin' at me. (...testicles cradled in my hands, naturally!) :blink: :finger1: :rofl4:
> 
> 
> :hairy:


I thought we were trying to get you on Tinder. Then you can cry at the rejection in your own home.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Take a lap or two at the park before you hit the stuff you think is a "step up" from your level.

If you ride every day, you probably don't need to warm up or think about it much. But if you ride once in a while, take a lap or two to warm up, stretch, test the snow conditions, test you feel confident in your gear; do a ghost run on your planned line (if jumps, hit the sides not the launch itself or just straight air the S jumps; if rails, hit the easy boxes or 50-50 just to see where you are)... then go for the next step (whatever it is for you).

I seem to always put off "learning park" to next yr


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I thought we were trying to get you on Tinder. Then you can cry at the rejection in your own home.


:rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4: 

....damn you! Cryin' tears of laughter now!! :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Different people have different levels. If someone laughs at you, it's their right but don't get discouraged by that. In fact since snowboarding, I have gained a lot of perspective in life on how I face challenges. I used to be this first time perfect or don't do it guy. Now, I am like I am gonna try it and see what happens (within reasons not being wreckless).
Do you think the pros can do what they do since day one? They've broken bones and knocked out many times to become who they are.
And always, wear protection.


----------



## tweaknoise (Oct 7, 2013)

Pretty positively overwhelmed by your guys' response!

Huuuge thanks to everyone one of you for sharing your experiences and giving tips on how to face my fears 

BurtonAvenger got two big take aways from you. Risk vs. reward and "Fluke & not victim to circumstances".
Thanks so much for sharing your "mental tricks" and for encouraging!

Anticrobotic 1 step at a time makes sense. I think I've probably wanted to take 5 and that's caused the fear  Thank you!

TT thanks for the perspective  Bean bag toss probably lacks the reward of landing a new trick.

tokyo_dom I hear ya 100%! I had probably set my bar way too high and then got frustrated and angry at myself for not being able to make myself do it... which is probably a good thing.

Mystery2Many thanks so much, your advice hits hard. Better to start from the shallow end when the risks at the deep end without ability swim are to probably drown.

AgingPunk that's a good question. I ride mostly alone and when I do ride with friends they just want to cruise the slopes and not hit the park. Would definitely help to find/make friends to ride the park with who are at my level. I've ridden for probably 7 seasons but it's pretty random so some consistency would probably help there too. Thank you, actually learned a lot by just answering your question  Sometimes it helps to get out of my own head for sure.

SteezyWraps great point. Plus trampolining is hella fun. Might as well do that more often  Cheers.

Chomps1211 that's badass story! Thanks for sharing! I could totally picture you hanging upside down taking that photo  that's so awesome. It's all starting to come together. You take small risks step by step and get bigger rewards. Risking to look like a fool may just have much bigger results than never trying. Love it, thanks for sharing 

Wrathfuldeity totally. I was focused on the worst and not the positive. Hah haa masturbation and girlfriends, proof or success, check 

F1EA awesome, totally makes sense. I probably need to take half a day warming up slowly, step by step and then start small. Great, I appreciate your feedback!

speedjason I hear ya. I've definitely had the paralysis by perfection issue... Protection, yeah I think it's time to suck it up and wear some pads. Thank you 

Hey thanks so much everyone for helping me out, sharing your own stories and giving concrete advice. I think I was just missing a lot of these pieces or knew about them but just wasn't using them.

Feel so much better and super excited for next season and I'll see how I can apply these in my own life and during the off season 
You guys are kick ass and it means a lot to have this support!!!

If you can still get some snow where you are have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

reckon you always take the same level of risk, regardless of how skilled you are. this is up to your experience. from inside your head it looks like a big step, but you compare it with others at different skill levels and that is what messes you up.

walk your path, not someone else's.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hmmm... 
as to the mental part: I don't do jumps with the snowboard, but do eventing and I had several accidents/injuries there. I'm often freaking scared of those jumps. I'm often also scared when hitting a steep face with the board. So I can relate to your mind problem. 
The wording I have in mind when I look at them and finally decide to tackle them? "Fuck it! If others can do this, I can as well!", then I take a deep breath and just go. That's what works best for _me_.

What could help as well is pushing sound. I ride way more agressively if music is pushing (unfortunately, in the two situations mentioned above where I could do with the push, I can't listen to musig :dry.

As to the "others laugh at me" concerns: why do you bother? If you fail and someone _would _laugh... laugh even harder! Don't take yourself too serious. It can be funny to fail - it's what you make out of it (if it's embarrassing or fun.)
I laugh my ass off each time I make an idiot out of myself trying to jump (snowboard) or to exercise riding switch. I've also no problem to spend a day on the baby hill tow rope to exercise - why should I? It gives the guys at the bar next to the baby hill a hell of a good time laughing at me; and I get the reward of having had a good day cos I could exercise and progress a notch. 
For whom do you ride? The others? Don't you ride for yourself, for your joy? Then look at yourself, laugh at yourself - take it bit light hearted.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

tweaknoise said:


> Pretty positively overwhelmed by your guys' response!
> 
> Huuuge thanks to everyone one of you for sharing your experiences and giving tips on how to face my fears
> 
> AgingPunk that's a good question. I ride mostly alone and when I do ride with friends they just want to cruise the slopes and not hit the park. Would definitely help to find/make friends to ride the park with who are at my level. I've ridden for probably 7 seasons but it's pretty random so some consistency would probably help there too. Thank you, actually learned a lot by just answering your question  Sometimes it helps to get out of my own head for sure.


No problem, glad anything helped. Find people to ride with of varying levels, but close to yours: better people will push you to progress and you can do the same for those under you. Regarding people laughing at you: you get to do the same when they eat it and if you're not laughing and having a blast why fucking bother at all, get it? I ate shit very publicly under falcon chair at Breck, tons of applause and hoots from the lift, nobody was laughing harder than me, got up and took a bow, fuck 'em if they can't take a joke. I rode Loveland a few weeks ago with my best friend since 9th grade, 30 odd years and I figured out that most of our relationship is based on talking each other into doing stupid shit and laughing about it, it was a stoke filled day. Have fun.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AgingPunk said:


> No problem, glad anything helped. Find people to ride with of varying levels, but close to yours: better people will push you to progress and you can do the same for those under you. Regarding people laughing at you: you get to do the same when they eat it and if you're not laughing and having a blast why fucking bother at all, get it? I ate shit very publicly under falcon chair at Breck, tons of applause and hoots from the lift, nobody was laughing harder than me, got up and took a bow, fuck 'em if they can't take a joke. I rode Loveland a few weeks ago with my best friend since 9th grade, 30 odd years and I figured out that most of our relationship is based on talking each other into doing stupid shit and laughing about it, it was a stoke filled day. Have fun.


QFT!

10char


----------

